# GC and Horrible Conditions



## BytheBook (May 29, 2013)

We had to do a job for a GC recently and he made us work in horrible conditions. Setting up switchgear on outside of building with poison ivy all over and hornets nests, working on live circuits, other subs not following many osha guidelines, and making us use old used powertools and drill bits and unsafe (in my opinion) devices. Should I just suck it up or report to my local ?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Why would you use the GC's tools? I was raised with the philosophy that if I need a tool, I use my own, and if I don't have one, I go buy it. I don't use anyone else's power tools, ladders, drill bits, etc. 

If you are so by the book, why are you breaking all of the rules? Also, the GC didn't MAKE you work in horrible conditions. You always have the right to say "F that, hire someone else"

Are you really an electrician?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BytheBook said:


> We had to do a job for a GC recently and he made us work in horrible conditions. Setting up switchgear on outside of building with poison ivy all over and hornets nests, working on live circuits, other subs not following many osha guidelines, and making us use old used powertools and drill bits and unsafe (in my opinion) devices. Should I just suck it up or report to my local ?


Your local needs to be informed of you working unsafely. They should in turn assign a steward to the job who will deal with these things.

No one should ever have to work unsafely.


----------



## BytheBook (May 29, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Why would you use the GC's tools? I was raised with the philosophy that if I need a tool, I use my own, and if I don't have one, I go buy it. I don't use anyone else's power tools, ladders, drill bits, etc.
> 
> If you are so by the book, why are you breaking all of the rules? Also, the GC didn't MAKE you work in horrible conditions. You always have the right to say "F that, hire someone else"
> 
> Are you really an electrician?


Well, you don't know the whole story. It was as weeklong job on Put in Bay Island. We had to use some of GC's power equiptment (which was rickety) and one day we noticed our auger bit log said we were past due, so I told him we had to stop and send a guy on the millers ferry back to mainland to get some new augers. He got pissed and said use these or your fired. So, for time being we used the old dull auger bits. This was just a few examples. We were deep (1/2 way) into the job and tight on the deadlines. Working on an island makes things a bit difficult.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

How are you working for the GC?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Why would you use the GC's tools?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

This story is getting more and more confusing as it goes along. Maybe a quick intro would help to piece this story together. Are you union? Non-union? what is your deal man? Apprentice? Journeyman? Business-owner? Trunk-slammer?


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

BytheBook said:


> Well, you don't know the whole story. It was as weeklong job on Put in Bay Island. We had to use some of GC's power equiptment (which was rickety) and one day we noticed our auger bit log said we were past due, so I told him we had to stop and send a guy on the millers ferry back to mainland to get some new augers. He got pissed and said use these or your fired. So, for time being we used the old dull auger bits. This was just a few examples. We were deep (1/2 way) into the job and tight on the deadlines. Working on an island makes things a bit difficult.




Speaking up on this forum isn't going to help you. You need to speak with someone who can. ( I.e. your boss, union BA,etc..). 


God forbid someone get hurt your not going to get medical attention quick being on a island. 


If someone wants to threaten my job because I won't work like an idiot then I'm going to have some choice words for him


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont they teach how to sharpen bits anymore? 



We are so disposable these days...


----------



## BytheBook (May 29, 2013)

Yes, I know how to sharpen auger bits. Its company policy though to throw them away after x amount of uses. The bigger problem is what to do when the 1.5 " masonary bit breaks and your stuck on an island. Have to take ferry then drive to sandusky or toledo which kills the whole day practically. If anyone else on here works on islands, you know what i'm talking about.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

The whole poison ivy deal sounds awfully Cletus to me


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't work for many GCs but If I did the GC is my customer not the other way around. That's what a lot of people have screwed up the GC is not your boss he is your customer. How does a customer make you work in any of those conditions? If it were me I would say you need to get that poison ivy removed or I will add it on to the bill.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Auger bit log? Really? I know im union but if someone told me the augers were past due on log hours I would laugh while I shoved that auger up.........:whistling2:


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> This story is getting more and more confusing as it goes along. Maybe a quick intro would help to piece this story together. Are you union? Non-union? what is your deal man? Apprentice? Journeyman? Business-owner? Trunk-slammer?


 you have not figured it out?


----------



## Qualtech (Apr 16, 2013)

Auger bit log, really, I have screwed up hi end auger bits on the second hole and I have kept others in rotation, but if that's company policy I'm sorry you work for a company that does not believe you as a professional Can decide when a bit is no longer safe to use, 
And better yet if you were out on an island and your auger bit just got overused and needed to be replaced, you might have an excuse for not having a spare auger bit. But since your auger bits have a magical expiration number, you should have been able to realize that you needed to take an extra bit. And yes if you really need to borrow one, 

On a side note, do you guys spend more time counting and logging holes than drilling them, is this a union or a company mandate?

As for the poison ivy, ask him to deal with it, or ask yourself, what do I expect the gc to do to remedy my poison ivy situation and do that.

No one deserves to work in unsafe work conditions, and everyone has the right to refuse work, but lets look for solutions not problems.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Hackster said:


> How are you working for the GC?


Pennsyltucky anyone can be an EC, even the GC. Just pay you $20 and start hackin' and slashin' Theres a restaurant franchise I worked with that won't hire PA contractors for that reason they hire NJ or MD contractors to build there stores for them and just pays the extra $ to have them travel.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Goldagain said:


> Pennsyltucky anyone can be an EC, even the GC. Just pay you $20 and start hackin' and slashin' Theres a restaurant franchise I worked with that won't hire PA contractors for that reason they hire NJ or MD contractors to build there stores for them and just pays the extra $ to have them travel.


It seems like he is union. Do GCs in PA sign with the locals since they need no license?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Hackster said:


> How are you working for the GC?





Hackster said:


> It seems like he is union. Do GCs in PA sign with the locals since they need no license?


I dont know why they couldn't but besides the major cities where local licensing is required the union isn't very strong.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Auger bit log? :lol::lol: 

I'd want to fire you too. That **** is tarded :yes: and quite cletis like.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Are you union? Non-union? what is your deal man? Apprentice? Journeyman? Business-owner? Trunk-slammer?


Troll?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BytheBook said:


> We had to do a job for a GC recently and he made us work in horrible conditions. Setting up switchgear on outside of building with poison ivy all over and hornets nests, working on live circuits, other subs not following many osha guidelines, and making us use old used powertools and drill bits and unsafe (in my opinion) devices. Should I just suck it up or report to my local ?


You are responsible for job safety 

i.e.- you should have viewed the job prior, and killed the ivy & hornets

you should have brought the necessary toolage needed

had i been the GC i would have fired you for not addressing these issues , and or not going 'by the book' as well

~CS~


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Auger log? what a ******ed post.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

******ed post by a ******ed electrician who picks apart jobs for ******ed reasons so he doesn't have to do the ******ed job, and can go back and sit on his ******ed bench....

~CS~


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

walkerj said:


> The whole poison ivy deal sounds awfully Cletus to me


I don't remember hornet nests being in his story though. :laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW what a story. 

Moving forward... 

I hope everyone has enjoyed their weekend! 

Work safely!


----------

